# Just picked up this Lady..Now what?



## mickeyc (Jun 18, 2022)

Haven't done anything but put air in the tires.  Seems all original.  Serial K00268 under the bottom bracket makes her a May 5, 1953.  Skip tooth.  Are the wheels original?  Not S2s for sure.

Didn't buy it to keep but not sure best way to go.  Should I clean it up and make it rideable, leave it as is or part it out?  Nice old bike but I am clearing out most of what I have.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice acquisition…


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2022)

This is actually 1946


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2022)

I have a correct seat for this if interested let me know


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2022)

the serial # for 1953 would be on the rear dropout.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2022)

1946 does not have s2 wheels. This bike would have drop center wheels and you have them. Also 1946 has fillister head screws in most bolts


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 18, 2022)

WOW, thanks!  I was going by the serial list at the top of the Schwinn registry.  Nice to know it's that early.  Not sure if I'll clean it up or just do a tune up on it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 20, 2022)

Very early postwar bike... Interesting to see the "D" model fenders on a "B" model painted bike...but a
common sight on the 46 stuff.  Basically DX fenders on that one.  Sadly parted would bring more $

AS stem---50
fender set ---75 range
guard orig paint---50
truss fork ------75 range
badge---25-50
late prewar early postwar drop centers 50 range

math adds to way more than sold as-is

crank may also be dated... more $


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 20, 2022)

Your poll is same thing either way…..


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 20, 2022)

yeah, your poll is bad. clean it up, parting is for losers.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Haven't done anything but put air in the tires.  Seems all original.  Serial K00268 under the bottom bracket makes her a May 5, 1953.  Skip tooth.  Are the wheels original?  Not S2s for sure.
> 
> Didn't buy it to keep but not sure best way to go.  Should I clean it up and make it rideable, leave it as is or part it out?  Nice old bike but I am clearing out most of what I have.
> View attachment 1648225
> ...



Your poll only has 2 choices they are the same?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2022)

if that was a cat would you skin it for the same amount of money?

🙂


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 21, 2022)

We're not talking "same money" here.  Worth a lot more in parts than whole.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 21, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> yeah, your poll is bad. clean it up, parting is for losers.




King Louie Loser here.  if you're going to keep her? heck yeah...but sadly if profit is the motive on that one?
parts is the best approach.  I'm not a fan of parting out nice original bikes...
that one is border line and low demand collectible in tact


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't forget about the tapered kick stand that's worth another $75 in good condition.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 21, 2022)

I just noticed that too. "Your poll only has 2 choices they are the same?"
I am following this topic as I just rescued 2 pre-war girls bikes with original paint. What to do ? "Now what" indeed.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 21, 2022)

Sorry about the poll, never done one and the thing is a bit confusing.  If you have a "choice" just let 'er rip.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 21, 2022)

I am in the same situation so I cannot even make my own decision. I would and will gladly use my 2 prewar girls bikes as trading material to get what I really want.


----------



## TRM (Jun 21, 2022)

Great patina and color. 
Mostly complete list of good parts. 
Cool bike but undesirable girls frame.






I know what I would do with it! 😀 But that's just me.😎


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 21, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> King Louie Loser here.  if you're going to keep her? heck yeah...but sadly if profit is the motive on that one?
> parts is the best approach.  I'm not a fan of parting out nice original bikes...
> that one is border line and low demand collectible in tact



 Who is in this hobby to profit? If that is your goal, then shredding bikes is probably the deal.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> We're not talking "same money" here.  Worth a lot more in parts than whole.



good job missing my point completely. 🙂


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 21, 2022)

TRM said:


> Great patina and color.
> Mostly complete list of good parts.
> Cool bike but undesirable girls frame.
> 
> ...



I already did one of these, really like it but one is enough.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

It is your bike do what you want. It is a ladies bike and I have all I need of those. Yes some of us do like to make a profit so we can purchase and build bike we really want. I think people that pass judgment on others bike choices are losers. I have a few complete men's bikes I plan  to run over with my truck just to see people cringe. They are my bikes and I will do whatever I want with them.


----------



## Late To The Party (Jun 22, 2022)

Minus the time to get, disassemble, advertise/list, boxing, shipping, eBay fees if you go that way, gas you used to get it and go to ship parts your making a lot less than you think.  In my mind not worth the aggravation.   I though you were cleaning out stuff, now you have more to deal with.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2022)

Clean it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 22, 2022)

looks like another old bike bites the dust.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

@mickeyc  Do you need or want  a ladies bike? I know I don't need another. Your bike your choice.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looks like another old bike bites the dust.



Maybe it will give life back to  more then one bike. The parts do not just go into the great unknown they are used to build bikes people want.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 22, 2022)

Check Deal or no Deal.....


----------



## Thee (Jun 22, 2022)

[x] clean up
[  ] leave as is 
[  ] part out


----------



## Coot (Jun 27, 2022)

I agree about giving it a good overhaul and making it a rider again. Parting it out would make more money, but so would selling your kidney.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2022)

Coot said:


> I agree about giving it a good overhaul and making it a rider again. Parting it out would make more money, but so would selling your kidney.



If I had some extra ladies kidneys I would sell them.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Who is in this hobby to profit? If that is your goal, then shredding bikes is probably the deal.



Well that, AND if you're unemployed or trying to get out of debt. In fact, I AM unemployed/retired/a stay-at-home dad, and there are so many other things I'd rather be doing with my time. Including fiddling with the bikes I actually want to keep and ride.


----------



## Thee (Jun 27, 2022)

It’s already is or is being parted out 😎


----------



## Thee (Jun 27, 2022)

Mute point @ this point 😎


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jun 27, 2022)

Something  that  nice  I  would  leave  together  too....I  have  seen  too  many  Girls  bikes  in  that  condition  get  parted  out  and  the  frame  goes  right  in  the  trash.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> Something  that  nice  I  would  leave  together  too....I  have  seen  too  many  Girls  bikes  in  that  condition  get  parted  out  and  the  frame  goes  right  in  the  trash.....



So far parts sold equal $465 by my tally with some stuff still left. Who here would step up and pop for five bills on this bike? I don't like parting either but on something like this I would be lucky to get $250 complete. Most likely if it sells for that the next person parts it anyway. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 21, 2022)

I’m in this hobby because I love these old bikes. I’ve never parted anything out. If I have one I don’t want or need I’ll sell it for what I have in it. If I can get more, cool. But that’s just me.


----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> I’m in this hobby because I love these old bikes. I’ve never parted anything out. If I have one I don’t want or need I’ll sell it for what I have in it. If I can get more, cool. But that’s just me.



I’m worse I never sell anything, got anything you don’t want or need? I’m sure I can pile it on top of something else 🤣 Hahaha 👍🏻


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So far parts sold equal $465 by my tally with some stuff still left. Who here would step up and pop for five bills on this bike? I don't like parting either but on something like this I would be lucky to get $250 complete. Most likely if it sells for that the next person parts it anyway. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn



Yep Shawn, parts tallied over $600.  I would have been lucky to get $150. around here after spending time tearing it down and going through everything.  Living on a fixed income for over 30 years but that wasn't the only reason to part it, just common sense as far as I'm concerned.  Ask the guys that bought the parts from me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Yep Shawn, parts tallied over $600.  I would have been lucky to get $150. around here after spending time tearing it down and going through everything.  Living on a fixed income for over 30 years but that wasn't the only reason to part it, just common sense as far as I'm concerned.  Ask the guys that bought the parts from me.



Yep I'm looking at the math on my Motormaster right now!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 29, 2022)

Here's mine with a Lexington badge that I detailed...and I purchased it from the original owners son. 100% original (_missing the top of the saddle though_), right down to the tires. Yes, that is original paint!! 🙂


----------

